# Sonya Kraus - übt blasen 1x



## walme (24 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2013)

Das Grundwissen scheint sie schon zu beherrschen


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Aug. 2013)

Sie selbst hat ja mal gesagt, daß sie
dies gerne mal macht.
Danke, tolles Bild.


----------



## krawutz (25 Aug. 2013)

Ihr bisheriger Rekord lag bei 3.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Aug. 2013)

Sonya ist am üben.


----------

